# Urgent help needed - Clinic has made errors



## scot123 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am new to the board so I am sorry if this post is in the wrong place. 

We have just found out that our overseas clinic where we have been having DEIVF has made errors in our treatment. We are monitored through a UK clinic and both sides seem to be blaming each other leaving us in the middle with no one on our side at all. The errors concern the wrong treatment schedules sent to us and the wrong drugs being prescribed and taken. As yet we have no idea whether this has effected the outcome of our treatments (all resulting in bfns or mcs ).  

As the other clinic is overseas, we don't know where to start in sorting out this issue. Has anyone successfully complained/taken action in a case like this? Any advice would be welcome, we are in bits. Thank you.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear your story, it is heartbreaking, especially if neither clinic is helping you.

Firstly I have given you a few links which may be a place to start finding some answers. The first is the HFEA which regulates UK fertility clinics and may be a starting point. Next is the European Society for Human Reproduction and Embryology which may have dealings with your clinic and may help you.

Lastly, I would recommend posting on the Ask a Lawyer section of fertility friends where a fertility lawyer may help you with more info.

I had a similar issue with my Spanish clinic. I wrote to the head of the clinic supporting my complaint with evidence and they gave me a free cycle all expenses paid, but did NOT admit any responsibility. However, I was very sure that their error was a likely reason for a bfn and this was supported by a second opinion from a respected UK fertility doctor plus scientific evidence. Even then no responsibility was admitted.

It is REALLY hard to prove wrongdoing in ivf unless it is something like an obvious mix up with embryo/sperm etc. Clinics do differ in opinions on protocol and may claim that their regime had nothing to do with your bfns etc. which may of course be true but impossible to prove sadly.

I would respectfully ask you though, how do you know that the clinic IS responsible for the bfns and m/cs? Could it be that you and DH have an undiagnosed issue that is causing them? I don't want to sound harsh, but I think you need a two-pronged approach in order to move forward. Finding out whether there is any recompense from the clinics but also investigating other reasons for ivf failure.

What do you think the clinics did or didn't do which led to this situation? Can you get a second opinion from another fertility specialist?

I would also start forsensically documenting every cycle, meeting, phone call and email with the clinics along with evidence (especially from another fertility specialist if poss.) that the clinic's negligence caused your failure. You also need to be clear what you want from the clinic if they are willing to meet you half way? Compensation? Another free cycle? This will help clarify your feelings and where to go from here.

This is such a hard place to be. It is so heartbreaking and frustrating. My only counsel would be not to let this process drag on and stop you from moving on and/or testing for other issues which may be preventing pg.

I wish the the very best of luck.

Daisy
xxx
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility-clinics-treatment-abroad.html#complaints

http://www.eshre.eu/01/default.aspx?pagid=3

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=216.0


----------



## scot123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you Daisy.

As yet we do not know whether the errors (the errors are absolutely provable and not in doubt, I have everything documented) caused the bfns and mcs. We have already been in touch with another clinic to investigate these issues but it will take time and I doubt we will ever have a firm answer.

However, having put us through this nightmare, just returning our money and saying goodbye is not good enough. We had paid for a pregnancy guarantee package so we would be receiving our money back anyway. At the very least we need to make a complaint or something so others can be warned.


----------

